# New toy



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

2013 ranger 800. Installed skyjacker a arm kit and 28" mega mayhem tires. Also installed 4500lb winch. Roof top radio coming soon. I broke it in this weekend at lake mathis. We had a blast.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet! Congrats on the new toy. I have a 2012 Ranger and really like it. There is a new place in Alvin that just opened up as well as a place in Crosby called Down South that is pretty cool to go ride at as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I see ya got to break the winch also Nice ride!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hell yeah! Very nice. Love the Elixers. Are those the Silverback Lites?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice! Congrats on the new toy...


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Fixing to buy a rzr xp myself. Gotta have something for the ol lady and me when I'm tired of holding onto the 450.

That white with the black rims looks killer.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Hell yeah! Very nice. Love the Elixers. Are those the Silverback Lites?


Those are the ITP mega mayhems looks like.

Sick ride!


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Very Nice!!!

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mega mayhem tires. The winch got used a few times that day. It is a blast, and hopefully get to go to some atv parks soon. Going to mud buddy's in halletsville on 2-9 its gonna be a good time.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats on the new toy, looks nice!


----------

